# Video of team 4Q at Stagecoach Music Fest



## Thom Emery (Jul 3, 2008)

link to fun video
http://www.stagecoachfestival.com/event/food


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great video Thom.
Saw some familar faces. 8)


----------

